# Lakotas Sat Oct 13th...Barecheek!



## fizzerbird (Sep 29, 2007)

Aaggh! Just noticed the number of the beast on the total of threads for Bristol forum so had to do something to put paid to that being a staunch catholic girl  

Anyway You up for it?

It's Bombscare's birthday a few days before and TBH I have for the past several months been hidden away writing essays and suffering from bad health. I'm just coming through the worst of it and in a couple of weeks it should all be over...yay! What a better way to kick start a new positive phase than by bouncing off the walls (or in JTG's case sliding down them) oh no it's kicked started a month of giggles again hahahahahaha! Soz jittug 

Of course I have the Welsh meet to look forward to also but tis not often they have a good techno night in Bristol these days...anyway, i'm going regardless...be good to see some of you lot though.

So far this is all I have...

"Music : Electro House, Dirty House, Tech House, Minimal Techno, Detroit Techno, Funky Techno and Acid Techno 

saturday 13th october 2007 Urban Chaos presents.... Bare Cheek 
Recordings tour (ELECTRO / MINIMAL / TECHNO / GABBA / 
feat.... BCR BOYZ / ROBIN / ESTEE / DAVE EAVES / FATTMAN / MOGZ-E / SALTED SLUG + MANY MANY MORE 

WE ALSO WELCOME WALES TOP FREE PARTY CREW'S HOSTING ROOM 2.. TOOTHDUST & FUCKT RIGHT UP!!! 

MORE DETAILS COMING VERY SOON."

I think it starts at 10pm and is a fiver...

It's way in my Brain, 
no cocaine
I dont wanna , I dont wanna go insane...too late


----------



## JTG (Sep 30, 2007)

Techno?

In Bristol?


----------



## fizzerbird (Sep 30, 2007)

Aaieeee


----------



## JTG (Sep 30, 2007)

well I may pop along, even if it aint proper music like


----------



## wiskey (Oct 2, 2007)

i think spacey's hoping to come up that w/e - but i'm not sure techno is really his thing

and you might hvae to introduce the concept of 'minimal techno' to me


----------



## JTG (Oct 2, 2007)

wiskey said:
			
		

> i think spacey's hoping to come up that w/e - but i'm not sure techno is really his thing
> 
> and you might hvae to introduce the concept of 'minimal techno' to me



it's shit

there's some mental looking breakcore style stuff at the swan that night but you all turn your noses up at that 

Clockwork has summat or other on which includes the marvellous Babyhead


----------



## secretsquirrel (Oct 3, 2007)

Oooh. We're free but one of fuct's mates is with us for the w/end and I'm not sure it's his bag.

*ponders*


----------



## kyser_soze (Oct 3, 2007)

Gabba, at the Lakota Bar?

Wouldn't've happened in my day...had to dress up proper last time I went there for...dammit, snooty house night with fierce dress code but LOTS of hot laydeez...


----------



## wiskey (Oct 3, 2007)

JTG said:
			
		

> it's shit
> 
> there's some mental looking breakcore style stuff at the swan that night but you all turn your noses up at that
> 
> Clockwork has summat or other on which includes the marvellous Babyhead




i could take my walkman?

or i just bought some (hopefully) Chinamay and Elyut proof earplugs


----------



## JTG (Oct 3, 2007)

kyser_soze said:
			
		

> Gabba, at the Lakota Bar?
> 
> Wouldn't've happened in my day...had to dress up proper last time I went there for...dammit, snooty house night with fierce dress code but LOTS of hot laydeez...



dressing up? at Lakota? Not for about, ooh, ten years or so.


----------



## fizzerbird (Oct 5, 2007)

Longer than 10 years ago...


Well suit yerself peeps, as i said before...we is a going anyhoooo and I've got a mescallin pancake wiv my name on it...oooh, which reminds me I need to pop and get the cream dispenser for the party ballooms...expect a visit soon.  

xXx


----------



## JTG (Oct 5, 2007)

I'm not saying I won't go - just that next weekend's a bit up in the air.


----------



## fizzerbird (Oct 5, 2007)

JTG said:
			
		

> I'm not saying I won't go - just that next weekend's a bit up in the air.



My feking lifes up in the air at the mo hon! 

Hope you can make it but no probs, we'll see ya soon anyhoooo and i can annoy you wiv my new toy


----------



## Dan U (Oct 5, 2007)

Toothdust boys are safe


----------



## JTG (Oct 5, 2007)

Dan U said:
			
		

> Toothdust boys are safe



them and fuckedrightup are gonna be at Gener8r in November as well. This also happens to be my 30th birthday party


----------



## fucthest8 (Oct 9, 2007)

There's also a night that I know a whole bunch of people are going to at The Plough - Breaks, techno and (cough) psy-trance but it;s a really nice crowd and we don;t have to worry about Lakota being half empty ... just a thought like.

And yes, I know it's not fucking DnB JTG, but since it's bombscares birthday ...  gwan.   

Oh and yes, me and SS are actually coming along!


----------



## JTG (Oct 9, 2007)

right well, this weekend we have a guest visiting from Weymouth 

Soooo... you guys are going to Lakota? I'm sure we can tag along too. The other option for me would be Drum Disciples at the Swan where DJ Producer, Limewax and the Teknoist are playing. But friends come above musical taste I'm sure.

(sure you don't want a night of mashed up breakcore/junglist wrongness?)

We'll liaise, my people can talk to your people etc etc

In other words, you've got me number, come round whenever you're ready to go out


----------



## djbombscare (Oct 9, 2007)

thats absolutley fucking typical innit. You wait fucking years for the techno bus to come along and then Three turn up at once. Whats the betting that after this weekend it'll be nothing but dum n bass for the next 5 years.


Ooops did I mistype it again 



Oh and I need a bit of clarification on: 

is it "DJ" Producer or "THE" producer, as in "THE" producer back from the old revelation days.


----------



## JTG (Oct 9, 2007)

It's 'DJ Producer', he of Deathchant Records fame

You'd hate him 

At least I'm providing a Techno room for my birthday do


----------



## djbombscare (Oct 9, 2007)

Deathchant records as in Deathchant what do GABBA
Deathchant records as in what I always finish a set with
Deathchant records as in owned by HELLFISH
Deathchant records as in this







Oh and DJ Producer as in the geezer from Bath



never heard of em


or him


----------



## JTG (Oct 9, 2007)

you wanna come then?


----------



## djbombscare (Oct 9, 2007)

Mate the choices to me are 
the Swan 
the pough 
or Lakota


Which one is easy to fall out of off ya tits with both me and Fuct being lairy as hell and not run the risk of getting shot by wannabe yardies 


and be able to make it back home when we look at each other and go Oooh I'd like a nice cup of tea now


----------



## JTG (Oct 9, 2007)

clearly it's the Swan

you know it makes sense


----------



## JTG (Oct 10, 2007)

That Drum Disciples line up in full:

Main Room:
DJ Producer (Live) (Deathchant/Rebel Scum)
Limewax (Freak/LB Recordings)
The Teknoist (Deathchant/Ninja Columbo/Planet Mu)

Macheene Boy & Kodeine
Ironside (P.R.A.N.K.)
Alkemy (Dissident)
LXP (Anticlone/DMT)

Other Room:
Rogue (Vertebrau/Rukus)
Joely (DMT)
Waxfactor B2B Meldru (Old Skool Rinse Out)
Jon Deviant (Jungle Tings)
Bruv (Dancehall)

Outside:
Bristol Graffiti Battle

It's more your Breakcore, Jungle fucked up shit really but thought I'd throw it out there


----------



## djbombscare (Oct 10, 2007)

JTG said:
			
		

> clearly it's the Swan
> 
> you know it makes sense








NOW I'm ready for a gig in Easton, parking AINT gonna be a problem




I dont think I've used the tank since the last time you came and visited us South of the river


----------



## secretsquirrel (Oct 10, 2007)

Jungle?  

*reconsiders weekend plans*

fuct might be flyin' solo!


----------



## JTG (Oct 10, 2007)

djbombscare's just been round and it's lakota

I tried...


----------



## djbombscare (Oct 10, 2007)

secretsquirrel said:
			
		

> Jungle?





NOT ON MY WATCH !!!!


----------



## secretsquirrel (Oct 10, 2007)

Phew.


----------



## JTG (Oct 10, 2007)




----------



## secretsquirrel (Oct 10, 2007)

*blows kiss*


----------



## JTG (Oct 10, 2007)

I'm gonna play jungle at you when you come back to ours after


----------



## fizzerbird (Oct 11, 2007)

JTG said:
			
		

> I'm gonna play jungle at you when you come back to ours after



i'm up for that... 

So then...Vibes it is...


----------



## secretsquirrel (Oct 11, 2007)

JTG said:
			
		

> I'm gonna play jungle at you when you come back to ours after



*packs MP3*


----------



## djbombscare (Oct 11, 2007)

JTG said:
			
		

> I'm gonna play jungle at you when you come back to ours after





Fairynuff








Fizz KRS and JTG at the last JUNGLE playing sesh


----------



## djbombscare (Oct 11, 2007)

why do you have to play it in your pyjamas ?


----------



## fizzerbird (Oct 13, 2007)

djbombscare said:
			
		

> why do you have to play it in your pyjamas ?



It's tradition, along with me drying JTG's socks by flailing them around in the air...like I just don't care


----------



## djbombscare (Oct 13, 2007)

Wooo Wooo

*punches air*


----------



## JTG (Oct 13, 2007)

stop it, I'm dying here

curse you rough cider!


----------



## wiskey (Oct 13, 2007)

fizzerbird said:
			
		

> It's tradition, along with me drying JTG's socks by flailing them around in the air...like I just don't care



i thought we'd talked you out of doing that again in an enclosed space!


----------



## djbombscare (Oct 13, 2007)

that lloks like an ALTERN-8 theme night innit


----------



## djbombscare (Oct 13, 2007)

and we just have to be careful she doens't get hold of the "special" socks


----------



## fizzerbird (Oct 13, 2007)

Well he shouldn't leave them lying about for any sausage to pick up then innit!


----------



## wiskey (Oct 13, 2007)

djbombscare said:
			
		

> and we just have to be careful she doens't get hold of the "special" socks



I hear he's very good at doing washing


----------



## fizzerbird (Oct 13, 2007)

hmmmm, he been washing his dirty laundry in public again eh?


----------



## JTG (Oct 13, 2007)

bastards


----------



## wiskey (Oct 13, 2007)

(sadly googles let me down and i cant find a picture of someone trying to snort their jeans)


----------



## fizzerbird (Oct 13, 2007)

Now that would have been funny


----------



## Isambard (Oct 14, 2007)

fizzerbird said:
			
		

> any sausage to pick up



I wasn't even there!  
Nah this thread has well cheered me up, now I'm back from my holidays I have to look at bookng a seat on the Somerset Cider Cart for the new year innit.


----------



## fucthest8 (Oct 14, 2007)

Jesus H fucking christ almighty when will I ever learn?

Fabulous night though, especially Hebrew Hammer http://www.thehebrewhammer.com/about.asp at the end


----------



## fizzerbird (Oct 14, 2007)

Well apart from the club being empty, I had a great time anyway...must have been something I ate  

It was great to go 'exploring' the nooks and crannies of the place...even when covered in thick smoke!

As always the best part of the night is after the club.

I have clear memory of Fuct trying to take a toke on his packet of refreshers and spending a good 15mins or more trying to locate the fridge...along with other stuff.

Really should get together more often  


Book yer flight Izzy! xXx


----------



## fucthest8 (Oct 14, 2007)

fizzerbird said:
			
		

> I have clear memory of Fuct trying to take a toke on his packet of refreshers ...
> 
> Really should get together more often



I'd forgotten that 

And yes, definitely


----------



## fizzerbird (Oct 14, 2007)

Bombscare is in the process of uploading incriminating pictures


----------



## Isambard (Oct 14, 2007)




----------



## djbombscare (Oct 14, 2007)

fucthest8 said:
			
		

> Jesus H fucking christ almighty when will I ever learn?



 

And this is the beggining of our story as really in order for us to do complete justice to the pictorial evidence we need to set the scene. 

It all started with you trying to smoke parma violets . . . 







whihc progressed into fits of giggles. me being the budding David Bailey that I am an armed with my Birthday pressie, got the action shot in. 

As you noticed the flash and heard the clunk you spun round.






Did you just take a Pic? you asked, 

Yes I said. 

Ooooooh hang on I'll pose this time, so you can take a better one. 


So you did. . . .


----------



## djbombscare (Oct 14, 2007)




----------



## cesare (Oct 14, 2007)

heheh


----------



## djbombscare (Oct 14, 2007)

MDMA for when you absolutley positvelly have to kill every mutha facial expression in your room.


----------



## djbombscare (Oct 14, 2007)

cesare said:
			
		

> heheh



It didnt end there. . . 









And getting down one more time with the grasshopper massive


----------



## cesare (Oct 14, 2007)

You ended up at Krs and JTGs' then


----------



## fizzerbird (Oct 14, 2007)

Whatever gave you that impression


----------



## cesare (Oct 14, 2007)

fizzerbird said:
			
		

> Whatever gave you that impression



Crime scene  

Cool hat  x


----------



## fizzerbird (Oct 14, 2007)

tis innit  

I zoned out inside that head


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Oct 14, 2007)

djbombscare said:
			
		

>



pmsl


----------



## Isambard (Oct 14, 2007)

fizzerbird said:
			
		

> Whatever gave you that impression



Footy scarf from FC Köln gave it away too.


----------



## fucthest8 (Oct 15, 2007)

Fucking ace.


----------



## secretsquirrel (Oct 15, 2007)

that's cheered me right up! Lord, it's a bit of a struggle today. Luckily the boss has gone home so there's only me and one other in the office. And I *still* have to dress up as a giant bin at lunchtime. Fabulous.


----------



## djbombscare (Oct 15, 2007)

you lot are mad


----------



## secretsquirrel (Oct 15, 2007)

Every time I look at those 2 pics of fuct I piss myself  Bless him!  again.


----------



## secretsquirrel (Oct 15, 2007)

Mind you fizz in that hat is still pretty scary


----------



## fucthest8 (Oct 15, 2007)

djbombscare said:
			
		

> you lot are mad



No, we're kerrraaazy. Or possibly bonkers, I can't remember which.

I'm just happy to have brought joy to everyone 


(secretsquirrel really DOES have to dress up as a giant bin. If I'm lucky it will be on Spotlight   )


----------



## Indemand (Oct 16, 2007)

JTG said:
			
		

> dressing up? at Lakota? Not for about, ooh, ten years or so.



went to Lakota on Friday for the last Delerium....oh the filth. I hadn't been there in about 3 years, had forgotten how bad it was. excellent night though, even if we did end up covered in what looked like mud (I've kept myself from thinking about what it actaully was)


----------



## aqua (Oct 16, 2007)

more pictures


----------



## fizzerbird (Oct 16, 2007)

Don't encourage him!


----------



## wiskey (Oct 16, 2007)

sorry have been coping with death and destruction for the past two days. tomorrow might be a struggle. 

had a fab night 

did you know if you put your fingers in your ears techno speeds up?? 

that totally tripped me out for a while. 

we must do it again soon. 



wiskers

ps - SS how was the binness??


----------



## fizzerbird (Oct 16, 2007)

wiskey said:
			
		

> did you know if you put your fingers in your ears techno speeds up??
> 
> that totally tripped me out for a while.



Yeah and you had to draw it to my attention  
I spent the rest of night trying to block out gabba only to hear it even faster! I even remember dancing with my fingers in my ears...luckily I think I got away without anyone seeing me due to the excess smoke  

It was very surreal. 



we wnat piccies of SS as a bin!


----------



## JTG (Oct 16, 2007)

Indemand said:
			
		

> went to Lakota on Friday for the last Delerium....oh the filth. I hadn't been there in about 3 years, had forgotten how bad it was. excellent night though, even if we did end up covered in what looked like mud (I've kept myself from thinking about what it actaully was)



the flatmate swears they're deliberately trying to run Lakota down. The bar staff were even more abysmal than usual and the general state/smell of the place was awful.

The door staff seemed nicer than usual though


----------



## fizzerbird (Oct 16, 2007)

Who is trying to run Lakotas down and why?

Are 'They' perhaps hoping to make Lakotas into flats or something?


----------



## djbombscare (Oct 16, 2007)

wiskey said:
			
		

> sorry have been coping with death and destruction for the past two days. tomorrow might be a struggle.
> 
> had a fab night
> 
> ...





I'm soooo waiting for the Cannon and Ball-ish boom tish "Rubbish" response


----------



## secretsquirrel (Oct 17, 2007)

I could have done without it tbh. Was doing OK on Monday until lunchtime when I start to feel pretty sick and faint. So, had to bounce around in a bin whilst hoping I didn't pass out and/or vom everywhere.

On the upside noone could see it was me. And despite the local press photographer taking loads of pics they only had space to run story as text. Phew! 

Mind you, a bunch of German schoolgirls decided they wanted their pics taken with me. Ooo errr missus <insert jokes here about 'dirty schoolgirls', specialist German porn etc etc...)

My life. It's all glamour.

And can I just say again? *£11.50 for 3 drinks!?!?!!? *


----------



## Indemand (Oct 18, 2007)

JTG said:
			
		

> the flatmate swears they're deliberately trying to run Lakota down. The bar staff were even more abysmal than usual and the general state/smell of the place was awful.
> 
> The door staff seemed nicer than usual though



a mate knew the door staff so they just avoided us.

and tbh, its no worse than I remember Depot being. I thought this was just the general state of Bristol hard dance clubs?


----------



## djbombscare (Oct 18, 2007)

secretsquirrel said:
			
		

> I could have done without it tbh. Was doing OK on Monday until lunchtime when I start to feel pretty sick and faint. So, had to bounce around in a bin whilst hoping I didn't pass out and/or vom everywhere.
> 
> On the upside noone could see it was me. And despite the local press photographer taking loads of pics they only had space to run story as text. Phew!
> 
> ...



they were doubles


----------



## secretsquirrel (Oct 18, 2007)

What, did I also get a double pint of beer and a double bottle of water?  

OK. Maybe I should have just said £6.60 for a double vodka, lime and lemonade is a TAD expensive I think...


----------



## djbombscare (Oct 19, 2007)

Yes you got the double pint of beer, they were those extra large floppy plastic glasses that you need 2 hands to hold and the bottle of water was a double/triple/quadruple whatever, cos you get free re-fills from the tap in the bogs. 


But thats not all,

By buying that night and for that night only you also get a complimentary free souvenier container, as a keep sake of the night, it comes with a cap and you can fill it with:

Water Coffee Juice Beer Squash Vodka or any liquid based elements or foodstuff.

And it doesn't end there

this handy container is alss portable meaning you are free to contains stuff on the go . . .and in fact anywhere you chosse to be

All excellent representing excellent value for money and all yorus for just 11.50


thats right its just 11.50


----------



## aqua (Oct 19, 2007)

I'm not seeing more photos


----------



## secretsquirrel (Oct 19, 2007)

@ bombscare: were you watching the Peter Serafinowicz show last night?!


----------



## fizzerbird (Oct 19, 2007)

aqua said:
			
		

> I'm not seeing more photos



I've banned the others


----------



## djbombscare (Oct 19, 2007)

secretsquirrel said:
			
		

> @ bombscare: were you watching the Peter Serafinowicz show last night?!



er. . . .




No. . . .


----------



## fucthest8 (Oct 20, 2007)

aqua said:
			
		

> I'm not seeing more photos



Thank fuck, frankly. I think you've seen enough young lady.

and to bombscare:

I'm _such_ an idiot.


----------



## djbombscare (Oct 21, 2007)

and it smells in here


----------

